# Pheasant calls....



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure where to post this so...here it is.

Have you ever called in Phesants ??? My buddy and I went out yesterday even though we were in a snow storm ( I really am beginning to dislike them ) got 6 inches. One of our first sites was a cold call new permission location. The owner told us she had shot a yote durring deer season and she raised chickens and welcomed us wanting to shot some yotes.

So we waded in about 18'' average of snow through a field to the location she recomended. We thought, well she has chickens....lets use a chicken distress. We were sitting in a permant blind and fired up the call....After about 3 minutes we started hearing pheasants cackel. Then a flock out in the middle of field jumped up and flew right into us about 18 of them. They had no idea we were there...it was quite cool that they responded to the chicken distress. No yotes though.

We hunted all day got wore out and did not see one dog.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's one thing I miss about Ohio... the pheasants. I don't know what to tell you about them coming to the caller other than perhaps they thought it was one of their own that needed help.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah that is what we thougth also. They were looking and looking...while we were calling. After we switched to a female yote howl....they scrambled and got outta dodge !

I have feeling the dogs were holed up due to the weather.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah they probably were, right along with all the prey.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well the phesants sure were not holed up...but then, they have to do what pheasants do.

BTW...this was in Michigan near Adrain.

We did however land some wonderfull looking locations....yesterday was if nothing else a great day for people saying ....sure !


----------

